# bestsublimation.cn or sun-fly sublimation



## jeremy1 (Nov 22, 2007)

hi,
has anyone of you ever purchase sublimation products from the companys bestsublimation.cn or sun-fly sublimation.com from china? how is the quality? its written that mugs are "dishwasher safe", what about it?

thank you,
Jeremy


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you are in the US...I don't think you can legally import this ink...maybe you can but even if I could I would not try it. There are some threads here of people who have tried dye sub ink from china..seems the biggest problem is there either no ICC profile or one that does not work. If the ICC profile is not correct then your end result will not be what you expect.

As a side note...if they say their ink is dishwasher safe then I think they are off base. It is not the ink that causes images to fade in the dishwasher, but the type of polymer coating on the mugs. There are two grades of coating.. one is relatively dishwasher safe..the other is not. The granules in dishwasher powder and to some extent in the liquid sort of acts as a 'sandblaster' on the coating ...so the image goes away after a bit...Or so my experience has been


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Jeremy. You have to appreciate the fact that there is not the equivalent of a trading standards department, advertising standards department, or little or no control over how products originating from China are described or controlled. Cheap sublimation products from there might well be as described, but they could equally be absolute rubbish and totally unsuitable for purpose.

If you do intend to purchase direct from China for any type of product, only order in relatively small quantities and don't be too suprised if what is pictured and what you actually receive, are two different items.


----------



## jeremy1 (Nov 22, 2007)

yeap, i know, china is not the best way out, but i'm in europe, so shiping cost me the same from US or CN. i know few companys here, they buy all stuf from china company, just not realy sure which one it is 
thats why im asking you guys  
what about u? you buy it in US? conde.com? 
thank you for your time anyway,
Jeremy


----------



## Supporterstuff (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeremy - I guess it comes down to trial and error and if the saving is worthwhile. The 2 companies you mention have been trading in sublimation for some time now so atleast they aren't really going to disappear overnight.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what the Sawgrass claim is on the sublimation system, other than to say that sublimation process existed for decades before Sawgrass even came on the scene. I know that for large format printers, you are not tied to paying Sawgrass prices, or using their inks.

Most of their actions seem to have been towards people selling the ink. Not quite sure how they would stop you importing a product direct, for your own use rather than resale?


----------



## Supporterstuff (Oct 25, 2007)

I believe sawgrass have stopped people using this type of ink in small format printers, possibly only the piezzo nozzle type but not sure. 

The OP didn't actually mention ink anyway and was talking about mugs when they mentioned dishwasher safe. I thought they seemed to be talking about blanks.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sometimes it is cheaper to buy sublimation blanks from an importer within your own country, as they purchase them by the container load, at far better prices than you'd normally achieve on a smaller scale. 

The thing that you are looking for with mugs are straight sides and a sublimation coating that is free of imperfections. Your artwork will only be as good as the 'canvas' on which you place it.

The ink that 'Naga' mentioned is relevant, as some people are shocked at the high costs of sublimation inks, which can often work out several times the cost of the printer itself.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I believe that sawgrass has the patent on the delivery of sublimation ink on desktop printers...it does not apply to the large format printers


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello all

I have intimate knowledge of both Sawgrass patents, and sublimation products from China. 
I am in Africa, so have nothing to gain by supporting sawgrass or anyone else.

1st - Sublimation inks.

Sawgrass has a patent in the USA, Europe and Australia on piezo sublimation inks for small format printers. The patents don't apply to China or Africa.
Although their inks are expensive, I have had far better results with their ink than anyone elses - I have been selling sublimation inks for a decade - and although Chinese are far cheaper - we've had issues of clogging, and reliability of the ink itself. We found that different batches sometimes give wildly different colours, and also that the Chinese inks don't work well on the newer printers (R1410 / R 1800 / C 110 / C 120 / D110 etc).

If you are using the sublimation process to make money, don't waste your time with trying Chinese inks - stick to what works. If you can get Large Format sublimation inks (SAWGRASS), those are cheaper and work well on the desktop machines.

2nd - Sunfly sublimation bestsublimation. 

These companies are selling lower grade versions of the same products which many mainstream US distributors buy from China. In other words, items which fail the QA test and can't be sold to mainstream distributors, are sold at a low price over the internet. 

There is only 1 chinese coating I know of (ORCA) which is dishwasher safe. All the other coatings are not. Chinese manufacturers generally don't use the RICH NEELY coating (used by many USA companies), as it's too expensive for them.


----------



## jeremy1 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks John, so is there any other, safe china company? which usa companys would you recomend guys?
thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Naga (Mar 11, 2008)

Hongsam Digital Color Technology Co., Ltd. - Ink, inkjet ink, inkjet cartridge
Min 100 kg order size.

And maybe this one in Korea:
ÇÁ¶óÀÓÅØ

I have no specific knowledge about any of them.


----------



## jeremy1 (Nov 22, 2007)

thnx Naga,
what about mugs and other stuf for sublimation? i have a local suplier for ink and printers, so its no problem with that.i'm asking about the best usa manufacturer or suplier.wich companys do you prefer?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

jeremy1 said:


> thnx Naga,
> what about mugs and other stuf for sublimation? i have a local suplier for ink and printers, so its no problem with that.i'm asking about the best usa manufacturer or suplier.wich companys do you prefer?


I actually visited the Company the Original poster is referring to bestsublimation.cn last November. I was given an demostration of the inks on everything from key chains, to shirts, to mugs, to bags, even a clear mug that changes color when hetead. ( I have seen these before but not crystal clear mugs.) The prints were beautiful. Of course I could not test washability or fading but the samples had very bright and vivid colors. The reason I chose not to purchase from this manufactur was because the price was ridiculously high. All over Chna I was finding 100ml bottles of ink for $7 while hers was $25. Mug wraps were $30 when I can buy them in the US for $23.

She gave me her price list and refused to budge on the price so I actually did not get into sublimation at that time.

I just ordered sublimation ink samples from a company in Japan. I will do a few test when they arrive and post the results.

Katrina


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

Although I don't buy mugs from Cactus Coatings (freight is too high to my country), I have used their mugs in the past, and all I can say is WOW. Excellent quality, good price.


----------



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

I have read the posts & found it really helpful. I do have a few questions maybe you can help me on??

OK- i am trying to get the best most cost effective set up for T-shirt sublimation. I can see from here that there are cheap epson printers that can be filled with sub inks. BUT I need large paper, so I looked on the Conde site mentioned in the posts has a few printers, the Ricoh printers $300 & $1000 with carts. 

Is this my only option? Are the $110 carts good value, ie does anyone know if they have an average print count???

Any other suggestions for a good set up thats reasonable priced would be great!!


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I have always purchased mugs from RPL
www.rplcash.com
Great people to deal with & the mugs are great also.

Art


----------



## cdsalmons (Sep 26, 2008)

Has anyone else had any luck with bestsublimation.cn or any other manufacturer overseas? I have seen the catalogs, prices look great. Shipping kills, and takes a month, but if it is a large enough volume, we can pay 25%. Just a thought


----------

